# IVF and awaiting laproscopy/salpingectomy



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

Hi

I wondered if anyone is awaiting or been through a laproscopy or possible salpingectomy?  I have one blocked fallopian tube which is why I'm waiting for a laproscopy to confirm the diagnosis.  The consultant said that I may have a salpingectomy which sounds very scary.  My partner and I have been on the waiting list for 3 years now as one of the fertility clinics closed down.  My partner is also planning to have children and is starting the process at a private clinic.  They said that it won't affect me being on the waiting list for IVF.

I think I am just worried about the procedure.  My partner asked me if whether I should go through with it as she can have children for us?


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

I have had four laparoscopies now, recovery is quite fast and the most pain is bizarrely in shoulders for first couple of days but not too severe.
I also had a salpingetomy after 3 failed ivfs then got pregnant next time, I really think there was a sort of poison in the bit they took out which caused the previous failures and am convinced it is the only way I could have got pregnant, it felt no different to other laparoscopies.  I would say go for it.
X


----------



## nshek (May 20, 2011)

Well, that is reassuring.  I read somewhere that the shoulder pain shares the same nerves as the abdominal, and its to do with the CO2 gas thats pumped in the abdominal aggravates the nerves in the shoulder.....

The consultant said that the recovery time for a salpingetomy is longer (4-6 weeks) than a laproscopy (5-10) days.  How long did it take for you to recover and did you end up with bad scarring afterwards?


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

I would say no more than 2 or 3 weeks at most, I came home next day and took painkillers on prescription for about a week.  Got lots of bruising but that went away soon enough, scars are 3 across ways slits in different bits of tummy, no more than a couple of cm each at most, faded to silvery line now and nor much compared to strech marks I had in pregnancy, bio-oil is very good to help them fade.
It can be daunting if u never had surgery before, I am becoming quite used to it but I do recall ****ting myself the first time but as surgery goes it is quite straightforward and relatively minor.  Will be worth it 100x if u r lucky and it helps u get pregnant.
X


----------

